# testing (how to find and insert BBS Member Code)



## jjking42 (Apr 12, 2007)

cant seem to change my bbs member code


----------



## Dave M (Apr 12, 2007)

See "Part II" of this post for instructions on how to find the BBS Member Code and how to replace the old TUG Member password in your profile with that BBS Member Code.


----------



## jjking42 (Apr 13, 2007)

Dave M said:


> See "Part II" of this post for instructions on how to find the BBS Member Code and how to replace the old TUG Member password in your profile with that BBS Member Code.



the link in part 1 of that post does not work for me


----------



## Dave M (Apr 13, 2007)

Try this direct link - http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx

It should work.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 13, 2007)

The link in that post has now been corrected.


----------

